# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  الرجل الخفيّ

## أحمد طه

*

العنوان بالعربية :[/u] الرجل الخفيّ
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) : The Invisible Man
المؤلّف : هيربت جورج ويلز Herbet George Weills
بساط الريح، ومصباح علاء الدين واكسير الشباب وحجر الفلاسفة وطاقية الإخفاء.. جميعها افكار خيالية ولدت في الشرق قبل الغرب ونُسجت حولها قصص لم يصل منها الا القليل! وطاقية الإخفاء بالذات استعارها الغرب كثيراً وطورها بما يتناسب مع الروح العلمية لهذا العصر..
.. وكانت الفكرة القديمة تدور حول اكتشاف طاقية سحرية (اواي وسيلة مشابهة) تتيح لمن يلبسها الاختفاء عن انظار البشر. ثم اتى الاديب الانجليزي هربرت ويلز وطورها لاول مرة في روايته الرجل الخفي عام 1897(..ويمكن القول ان هذه الرواية شكلت اول حلقة حديثة في سلسلة روايات وافلام ومسلسلات تدور حول نفس الموضوع - بل وتحت نفس العنوان)!! 
*

----------

